# CWH Lancaster at Edmonton



## AMCKen (Jul 31, 2009)

The CWH Lancaster has arrived at Edmonton on its way to the air show at Cold Lake

First video is the approach to the airport about 1 mile away.

The second is the climbout after the pass at the airport - about 2 1/2+ miles away now and you can still just hear it.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2009)

Man, what I would give to ride in that. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice videos! Hopefully I will see it today.


----------



## AMCKen (Aug 1, 2009)

CHED said leaving about noon for Cold Lake and returning about 3.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 1, 2009)

Cool videos.
Great sounding aircraft 


Wheels


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 1, 2009)

It sure does have a distinctive sound like nothing else with a internal combustion engine , it flies over the house at about 2500 ft quite regularly . I enjoy it out there while you can , that Cold lake Airshow would be a really good one worth the 2-3 hour drive to Bonnyville


----------



## AMCKen (Aug 1, 2009)

Took off for Cold Lake just after noon. Passed over the house again!
Sorry for the focus - camera sometimes seems to have trouble staying on autofocused 'infinity'.


----------

